# 2 weeks in and doing well



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

After 2 weeks I had my second weighing today--17lbs. 

I need to find more vegetable recipies to get more variety than just a quick nuke in the micro.

I miss bread and crackers, not so much the sweets.

A looong way to go but a lifetime to get there. I want back to my fightin weight.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

That is an incredible weight loss in two weeks. Sincere congratulations.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats! That's a great achievement!


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Haven't updated in a while so thought I'd sound off. I started somewhere north of 350---not sure how far north since my scale only goes up to 350.

Two days ago I was 294. Still a ways to go, I'm still showing progress. I like going through boxes of my old clothes and pulling out old favorite jeans or dockers that I can get into again. It dawned on me this week that I could lay flat on my back and not gasp for air, but could breathe without restriction. 

I'm gonna love getting out later this week when the weather warms up again and get back to my cleanup. And guess what? I have toes!! For real toes!


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

Congratulations! I love looking down and being able to see toes too. Any tips you would like to share?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Farmer Willy well done!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Tonight for vegetables I sauteed thinly sliced cabbage with green pepper pieces and onion. Yummy. When I make soup I put in carrots and leftover vegetables. Whenever I make a roast I put carrots in the pot. A salad is also easy. Now that I can eat lettuce, I am using Romaine with green pepper, bit of tomato, maybe some celery. Green leaves are high density, in the spring we will have spinach and kale (very easy to grow). You can do it, big- I mean small, guy.


----------



## AllenSmith (Jan 13, 2014)

I must say congrats to you for this wonderful success. I think you are doing great job so keep it up for losing more weight for getting your goal. Exercise and diet both are best for losing weight.


----------



## AllenSmith (Jan 13, 2014)

AllenSmith said:


> I must say congrats to you for this wonderful success. I think you are doing great job so keep it up for losing more weight for getting your goal. Exercise and diet both are best for losing weight.


lakecountybootcamps gym


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Westexas said:


> Congratulations! I love looking down and being able to see toes too. Any tips you would like to share?


My best tip is that if you keep doing what you're doing, you're gonna keep getting what you're getting. Let me 'splain.

I work at a desk and play on my place. I get older every year. I decided I could not eat like I was 18 anymore. I decided I could be an old fat man in poor health or I could be an old fit man enjoying life more than I was. It was a hard decision---I did like sweet food and greasy meals. I decided I liked women and breathing more than bad joints and gasping. After that it was just figuring out my game plan.

My doctor suggested this plan: http://www.ttuhsc.edu/som/fammed/wholefoods.aspx

Much like stopping cigarettes it took a bit of willpower to stick with it. It really sucked to give up bacon in the morning or that big slice of apple pie with a slab of vaniller ice cream cozied up agin it. Let's see---brocoli or bar-b-q ribs. Vahhhh.

What I found was much like giving up the smokes, giving up the sweets and the meats weren't so hard once you got past the first few weeks. Even better was knowing I didn't have to give them up forever (unlike the tobacco), I just need to make some things a 'special event' as opposed to a daily treat. 

So, here's the deal. Since I started I've dropped close to 60 lbs. That's a small child folks! I fit into old clothes I'd not worn in years. Most of my bad blood numbers were cut in half. Best thing is it is winter now, not out moving as much as when spring comes to stay. My knee has heeled enough to enjoy walking instead of tolerating walking. I'm hoping come this fall to see another 40-50 lbs. come off and be back to fighting weight.

So, make your choice. Old and broken down or Old and living it.


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

You are right to concentrate on eating vegetables! Many overweight individuals are programmed to eat "by volume"; they simply need larger portions for satisfaction. Veggies are the way to achieve the most volume with the least amount of fat and calories. I am a believer that there are very few bad foods, only VERY BAD portion sizes. Your success is fantastic so just keep doing what you are doing. When your goal is met you should be able to add back a few indulgences. But please remember to make it a life-long goal to be absolutely dedicated to consuming small portions of those calorie-dense foods to maintain that well-earned weight loss...too many individuals revert to bad habits. You can do it!


----------

